# Tagging and Wash Instructions



## DeadSerious (May 3, 2009)

I am starting a clothing line and I am at the point where i need to label my shirts with size and washing instructions. For now I am going with the screen printed tag to save money. What i need is a vector or information or link to a website that can help me to get the washing instructions on my tags correct. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's some links from my bookmarks, but I provide them with two caveats 1) I can't guarantee they're relevant or current, they're just things from my past research, 2) There are ISO (International Standards Organisation) symbols, and there are US care symbols. It is my understanding that they're not the same.

In other words, double check these links are the ones you want. With that said, hopefully this will help you:

Writing a Care Label
Hi-Resolution Graphic Files of Care Symbols
FabricLink | Fabric Care Center


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I had the saem question. Glad I came across this thread. thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why not just copy from the original label?


----------



## DeadSerious (May 3, 2009)

when youre ordering from a company and you cant see the label then you can just copy it. different brands may have different wash instructions.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

DeadSerious said:


> different brands may have different wash instructions.


They might; they each anticipate their customer's needs (and therefore final washing instructions) in different ways.

(as an aside, that's yet another reason that many labels are technically illegal for some decorators - they're not allowed to be more prescriptive than is actually necessary, which the generic ones can be)

Anyway... while one cotton shirt may be able to withstand more than a different cotton shirt you also use, chances are the care for both is actually the same. Just because the original instructions are different, doesn't mean the ones you relabel them with have to be. Your care instructions should be accurate - being different to the original ones may even make them _more_ rather than less so.


----------

